# Well I finally broke my Ariens 522



## Colored Eggs (Dec 7, 2012)

Well If finally broke. I was using it today and the auger just quite working. I had been using it to clean up the mess my 2 stage unit leaves behind and also some 12 inches of snow in some places. I'm pretty sure it was a piece of ice that did it in. I haven't taken the cover off yet as its still thawing out but I believe it is only the belt as I don't feel any resistance when I turn the augers by hand and can hear the idler pulley break doing metal to metal contacts which means there is no belt there. I don't have to worry to much though I still have 2 others that can take its place If we get more snow before my parts come in!


----------



## scipper77 (Dec 4, 2013)

I find it funny how those of us with multiple machines report failures with such a casual attitude. It's like we don't even care that something broke and we just want to keep everyone updated. I went through the same thing a couple weeks ago when the drive mechanism froze solid in my craftsman. Plenty of good advice but it was 8 degrees out so I left it alone.

I'm sure you will have things in working order soon enough, or not if you don't feel like it.


----------



## Colored Eggs (Dec 7, 2012)

I had to laugh you hit it right on the money. It is quite easy having more than one machine as you don't have to worry that there is snow to be done when you don't have a working machine. It is a bit of an inconvenience though as now I have to carry around my other 522 as they are located in different locations so I want to get it running again asap. I'll keep the forum updated on what I find. Never know what a cover can hide.


----------



## detdrbuzzard (Jan 20, 2012)

when you have more than one machine the question becomes which one did i use last 
i'm surprised that you don't have a couple spare belts C.E.


----------



## Colored Eggs (Dec 7, 2012)

detdrbuzzard said:


> when you have more than one machine the question becomes which one did i use last
> i'm surprised that you don't have a couple spare belts C.E.


If it is the belt I will be getting spares. The belt was changed about 2 years ago so it is a belt burner or I'm asking to much for it. I'm betting its the fact I was asking it to move a foot of snow though last year as that was before I got my duel stage snow blowers. 


I did use every snow blower today other than the other 522 which I'm keeping as a spare for cases like this. Its got brand new paddles and bearings and.... I forget! But... Its in very nice shape atm and I don't feel like breaking it in just yet.


----------



## detdrbuzzard (Jan 20, 2012)

a foot of snow shouldn't be a problem for the blower or the belt, my 2450E has been through several snowfalls of 12+ inches and done eod duty without breaking a belt or anything else


----------



## micah68kj (Oct 8, 2011)

detdrbuzzard said:


> a foot of snow shouldn't be a problem for the blower or the belt, my 2450E has been through several snowfalls of 12+ inches and done eod duty without breaking a belt or anything else


William... You have a T O R O. 
By the way. Are all belts the same for 521 across the years? I don't have a book. At least I don't think he gave me one. 
I'd like a spare set of belts, a drive disc and a coupla shear pins.


----------



## detdrbuzzard (Jan 20, 2012)

micah68kj said:


> William... You have a T O R O.
> By the way. Are all belts the same for 521 across the years? I don't have a book. At least I don't think he gave me one.
> I'd like a spare set of belts, a drive disc and a coupla shear pins.


 the belts are all the same joe and you can download the manual for the toro website for free


----------



## Colored Eggs (Dec 7, 2012)

Speaking of the toro 521. Do you guys know if there is a parts breakdown available. I found the manual a year ago but no parts list.


----------



## Shryp (Jan 1, 2011)

Colored Eggs said:


> Speaking of the toro 521. Do you guys know if there is a parts breakdown available. I found the manual a year ago but no parts list.


Here is a service manual with a parts diagram showing how things go together. Unfortunately they don't have Toro part numbers and just have generic reference numbers.

http://www.snowblowerforum.com/foru...toro-two-stage-snowblower-service-manual.html


----------



## Colored Eggs (Dec 7, 2012)

Well it ended up the bolt that holds the idler pulley came off. It ended up damaging the belt but its still good enough to finish off the year.


----------



## detdrbuzzard (Jan 20, 2012)

well that a blessing. are you goingto get a new belt and did the bolt go back in ok, no bad threads


----------



## Colored Eggs (Dec 7, 2012)

detdrbuzzard said:


> well that a blessing. are you goingto get a new belt and did the bolt go back in ok, no bad threads



The design is that the bolt is inside the blowing housing so... Well its somewhere in the yard I was lucky though the inside parts washer and the special washer which allows it to move fell inside the cover. Just had to find new bolt and away it went. I did add a second nut to the end though to reduce the chance of it ever happening again. So far I will only have to replace the belt on that machine and a possibly 2 scraper bars. I wish they came in metal instead of plastic as they wear out quite quickly.


----------

